# Basementgeek zooms past 2000



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:wave::4-cheers:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey BG!! Great going!! I knew you were close but the occurance slipped my mind... too many of my brain cells decided to go on vacation..:laugh:

:beerchug:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done Basementgeek


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congrats, Basementgeek! :4-cheers:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations and Well done :wave:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations *Gary*!!!
Well done! Keep up the good work


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks all :wave: It is great to take a small part here.

BG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done BG, congratulations :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks again to all. I can't agree with the zooms past title since I only average 1.10 post a day :laugh: 

The first 4½ years just pretty much a lurker here. It has been great to getting know you all much better.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

See what happens when you retire?? And get snowed in?? :laugh:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

We don't get enough snow for me to be snowed in. I worked to great blizzard of 78, in the Guard. I was out in it off and on for 5 days.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> We don't get enough snow for me to be snowed in. I worked to great blizzard of 78, in the Guard. I was out in it off and on for 5 days.
> 
> BG



I remember that one!! I was on my way to work (building an office in a warehouse) but turned around and went back home when I heard an announcement on the radio that the power was out in that area. No 4WD either.... didn't have one of those ('87 Trooper) until '87 but got to try it out in the 8" of snow we got in April of that year!!..:laugh:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I got to work that day in 1978 Pinto. Since you are now in the area, visit Riverbend and see you can not get out it with on going a big hill. I did. Pinto never had 4 wheel drive model, rear wheel only 4 cyclinder

(Note Sabl lives is real close to me. I went up the hill on Demorest Ave)


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Haven't been to Riverbend since the 80's when a former brother-in-law lived there. I had visited my old neighborhood just before the snow hit, but now all travel is limited to grocery shopping. Transportation is with a Cherokee 4WD..:grin: but the 4WD only for emergency use.

My old house is up for sale for $10,000.... I sold it in '87 for $35,000. The area is not a pretty sight with almost 50% of the houses boarded up and vacant. I'll make a few rounds when the weather breaks but now I am staying indoors!! :grin:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Obviously I wasn't around then, but I have heard that conditions were very bad in that blizzard.
Anyway, congrats on the achievement!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations! Keep up the good work!


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats and well done :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, Gary.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations!:smile:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks all.

BG


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

nice work BG :4-cheers:


----------

